
Flaming Wreckage of Clinkle Rebuilds as a Referral Service - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/29/i-know-you-thought-it-was-dead-but/
======
powera
Is this even a startup at this point, or just a guy good at making mock-ups
that get covered by TechCrunch?

~~~
yarou
What's the difference?

------
seibelj
$30m in funding and all that's left is an SDK that could be done in a month in
a lean startup, implemented by contractors. That CEO's career is in tatters

~~~
pjc50
What's the betting on him being in charge of something in a couple of years
time? After all, are we not repeatedly told of the importance of failing
repeatedly with other people's money as a learning experience? At least he
didn't make the mistake of failing with his own money.

------
hijinks
Maybe two years ago I interviewed at this train wreck of a company and left
laughing.

I interviewed for a devops engineer and there was 0 built in production. They
were so paranoid about competition reverse engineering their app. At the time
I was told they had a lot of dev turn over so no one was really an expert.

the best part was I got a call the next day from the manager asking me if I
knew anyone hiring cause the CEO fired they whole ops team

------
orf
> A former Yahoo exec Chi-Chao Chang quit after just a day on the job

I would love to hear the story behind that!

~~~
danso
I wonder if this was the inspiration behind the scene in the 2nd season of
"Silicon Valley" in which a top engineer speeds out of Hooli after spending a
few minutes with the team led by Baghead:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/inside-story-of-
clinkle-2014-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/inside-story-of-
clinkle-2014-4)

Everything below is directly copied from the Business Insider story linked
above:

One day prior, Duplan had proudly announced a new hire, Chi-Chao Chang. A
former Yahoo and xAd executive, Chang was Clinkle’s new vice president of
engineering. It was a position recruiters had been trying to fill for months,
and Chang had come highly recommended by former Yahoo CEO, Carol Bartz. The
soft-spoken engineer had stood up and shared a few words about his background.
He said he was excited to be joining Clinkle.

Now, just 24 hours later, Chang was nowhere to be seen.

Duplan cleared his throat, nervously shifting his weight. “Chi-Chao has left
Clinkle,” he announced. “He decided it's too much for him.”

There was a long pause. Duplan stumbled over a few more sentences trying to
explain. Instead he talked in circles, a trait employees described as typical.
Some began to wonder whether even he knew why Chang had left.

McCarthy stepped in.

“It’s not the kid’s fault,” McCarthy said, defending his flustered boss.
McCarthy sometimes took over for Duplan during the weekly all-hands meetings
on Fridays, correcting him and referring to him as “kid.”

Chang had been well-vetted during the interview process, McCarthy insisted.
The news came as a shock to everyone.

“It was disheartening,” says one ex-Clinkler. “That was the moment when we
were like, ‘Oh, no. Things are not good.’”

“It obviously looked bad,” another former employee recalls. “Like the guy saw
our product and it scared him away.”

~~~
hitekker
Adding the last part of the story

\----

Chang left his first day of work feeling uneasy. He called Duplan that evening
to share his reservations. The conversation lasted well into the night. The
next morning, Chang told Duplan he wouldn’t be coming back to the office. He
left a long list of recommendations about how to launch Clinkle, then they
parted ways amicably.

Of course, the only person who really knows why Chang left is Chang himself.

When reached for comment, Chang declined to elaborate, stating simply, “Lucas
is one of the most impressive people I have ever met. I believe he will lead
Clinkle to a successful outcome and I wish them the best.”

\----

The comment at the end interests me. Does McCarthy and Duplan have enough
connections to make Chang's life hell? Or is it that if Chang says the truth (
Duplan is duplicitous ) would that alone make prospective employers look down
on him?

Perhaps both.

~~~
jakejake
Most likely it's just that Chang has enough class and good sense to not bad-
mouth a former employer publicly.

~~~
hitekker
I believe it would be just a matter a class if Chang had said nothing. The
Theranos article posted yesterday had oodles of that. He decided to say nice
things, however, which to me, means he wishes to reduce his association with
failure by reducing Clinkle's failure.

Interestingly, when I was going through the history of Clinkle, I saw one
person who was ostensibly there for a very long time write:" "without a
product" is not at all an accurate reflection of the state of things (as the
TechCrunch article and plenty of other sources can corroborate)."

This was contradicted by the very same TechCrunch article which asserted that
they had no app, let alone product for a very long period of time: "Still,
there was no app, and Shontell reported that contributed to internal turmoil."

I see a pattern between the words of Chang and this commenter, which is that
if a person invests considerable resources in a venture that fails, they'll do
everything in their capacity to make it sound right in their head. Even if
that entails making it sound right in the public sphere.

I would be hard pressed to do differently in the same position.

------
microcolonel
This is definitely gambling.

